# Leader holder



## Daniel Elliff (Jul 10, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has found a way to keep extra popping corks and leaders secured while you are in the water, cause one thing I hate is having to walk 300 yards just to get a new one when the fish are biting and I just broke one off.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

You could put a cork with the leader and hook attached in your shirt pocket. If you break off, just tie the new setup on and you are good to go! I wear Magellan fishing shirts and these fit well into the pockets, but since I rarely break off, I dont carry an extra anymore.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

zip lock bag....works good for a made up popping cork leader.....


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I carry a couple of extra leaders in zip lock bags. Have used this method for years and it works well for me.

-hook


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

In the bait bucket


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Use the clip on green/orange piping corks. I used to only use Cajun thunders ! But the problem is they are not adjustable and the issue ur asking about. They make for super quick change between depths and are only 1.59 at Ftu (not that I support that place at all)


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

corks and jigheads/hooks in the wader box.

little spool of leader material in the shirt pocket. 

put together when needed.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Wrap them around or thread them thru a section of a split of "pool noodle" .... works great

speckcaster


----------

